# Lamb how I love thee.



## plex03 (Jan 9, 2016)

Bought a ½ leg of lamb (bone in) for my first go at smoking one. 

Removed the bone, brushed with Olive Oil then seasoned it with Rosemary, Fresh Garlic, Thyme, S&P. Finished with a hasty tie job. (Rain was forecast to move in)













Lamb Leg.jpg



__ plex03
__ Jan 9, 2016






Smoked it for 2:15 on my electric Brinkmann Smoke 'n' Grill with Cherry chunks and 1 pc. of Mesquite.

Here's the results:













Smoked Lamb.jpg



__ plex03
__ Jan 9, 2016






Also made my own Tzatziki Sauce to have with it: 

2 c Plain Greek Yogurt
¼ Medium Red Onion (finely minced)

¼ c finely minced Cucumber

1 clove fresh garlic (finely minced)

1T Lemon Juice

1T Red Wine Vinegar

2T Dried Dill Weed
S&P 

Pulled the lamb at 145. Wrapped it in foil and a bath towel to rest while insulated, for an hour. Came out to a perfect Medium.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks great! Now if I could just get the Lamb Haters in the house to get on-board...JJ


----------



## plex03 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thanks, Chef JimmyJ. 

After tasting it, I can't understand how anyone could hate it. But I hear ya'. Too many people expect it to be gamey which lamb most certainly isn't. 

Then there's the whole "but it's such a cute animal" crowd. :)

That's ok, though. More lamb for me.


----------



## smokinpapist (Feb 7, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! Now if I could just get the Lamb Haters in the house to get on-board...JJ



I think that is due to the lamb we use in the US. The lamb in Europe is way better. My wife doesn't like lamb here but loves it in Italy. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

